# Remsa



## Jebb911 (Jun 13, 2014)

I was just curious if anyone had any incite on REMSA in Reno, NV? For example schedule? Paramedic pay? Benefits? Equipment? Relationship with fire? Call volume? Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## Angel (Jun 13, 2014)

I know Robb/nvrobb/handsome Robb has some very informative posts scattered about no do a quick search of "remsa" I think you had a typo.  but in summary apply! They are a very progressive system with pretty liberal protocols. Schedules are 12s and 16s from what I remember (seniority).


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 7, 2014)

From what I have heard they have good protocals.. they run 4 12s or 3 16s. I think they run P/I trucks unless you are a newer paramedic then they run you on a p/p truck for a year give or take a month. Im looking at moving there when paramedic school is done.. seems like a good place


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2014)

New medics ride double medic for 6 weeks with an FTO plus orientation and the week long "academy". There's usually a double medic car or two but lately they haven't had the staffing. 

They run, it's not a slow system, average >7-8 a shift on a 12 but there's slow days too. Great for experience. 

Shifts are 4x12 or 3x16, Paramedics bid first then  Intermediates based on seniority, 4 month bids. 

Medics start at 17ish. 

Boots on the ground get along just fine but the upper politics don't play nice. One ALS non-transporting department, the other two are ILS. 


REMSA just signed a new 22 year contract to run EMS and IFT as a sole provider.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 7, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> New medics ride double medic for 6 weeks with an FTO plus orientation and the week long "academy". There's usually a double medic car or two but lately they haven't had the staffing.
> 
> They run, it's not a slow system, average >7-8 a shift on a 12 but there's slow days too. Great for experience.
> 
> ...


 how hard is it to get hired on as a new Paramedic? I have four years experience as a intermediate but will have next to no experience as a paramedic when it comes time to interview.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2014)

They only require 6 months as an I so I'd say you're alright.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 8, 2014)

17ish is there COLA or step increases? How are benefits.? How Much do they match on 401k? So since medics bid first I'm assuming they can bid with other medics to run dual medic? Thanks Rob.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> 17ish is there COLA or step increases? How are benefits.? How Much do they match on 401k? So since medics bid first I'm assuming they can bid with other medics to run dual medic? Thanks Rob.



There's an increase annually to 5 years. Then there's Intern Preceptor and FTO differentials as well. Supposedly our COLA is right at the national average, maybe a touch above but there's no state taxes. 

Medics can only bid with another medic once every shift line has a medic and fire's hired a lot of their medics so they haven't been running double medic trucks unless someone comes in to cover. 

Benefits are pretty good, health, vision, dental, AD&D STD/LTD. I want to say the match is 5% but it may be 4%....been a while since I set that up.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 13, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> There's an increase annually to 5 years. Then there's Intern Preceptor and FTO differentials as well. Supposedly our COLA is right at the national average, maybe a touch above but there's no state taxes.
> 
> Medics can only bid with another medic once every shift line has a medic and fire's hired a lot of their medics so they haven't been running double medic trucks unless someone comes in to cover.
> 
> Benefits are pretty good, health, vision, dental, AD&D STD/LTD. I want to say the match is 5% but it may be 4%....been a while since I set that up.



Thanks for all the info. If I were to get on with REMSA as a paramedic for a 3-5 years how hard would it be to transition into flight with them?


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 13, 2014)

bizzy522 said:


> Thanks for all the info. If I were to get on with REMSA as a paramedic for a 3-5 years how hard would it be to transition into flight with them?




I don't work there but I know a lot of people that work there or use to work for them. I have heard it can be hard to get on with care flight, but take that with a grain of salt because it could have changed.

Also if you are a big person then that will make it to where you can't get on with them. That's what happened with my father, he was a paramedic supervisor with them and they said he could get on care flight but he was just to heavy. once you get on with them I heard they try to help thier employees the best they can.

There are other people that can answer this question better but I decided to just tell you what I know from second hand information.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I don't work there but I know a lot of people that work there or use to work for them. I have heard it can be hard to get on with care flight, but take that with a grain of salt because it could have changed.
> 
> Also if you are a big person then that will make it to where you can't get on with them. That's what happened with my father, he was a paramedic supervisor with them and they said he could get on care flight but he was just to heavy. once you get on with them I heard they try to help thier employees the best they can.
> 
> There are other people that can answer this question better but I decided to just tell you what I know from second hand information.



Oh cool man, thank you! Good to know. I weigh 180ish so I think I should be good.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2014)

I wanna say the weight limit is 205 in full gear.

They tend to hire from within for flight but that's not a rule.


----------



## Mellowdnb (Jul 15, 2014)

If anyone could answer my questions, I would appreciate it.

 1. How is moral among employees? 

 2. How is the cost of living in Reno? Is the crime, poverty rate increasing? 

 3. Do most employees value the importance of training and ongoing education, or is it like pulling teeth to try and get them to do so?

 4. Suggestions on how to be successful during the orientation process? I know they give quite a bit of tests during it. 

 5. What strengths does REMSA want in Paramedics in the system?

 6. What is the average turnover rate of REMSA Paramedics? Is it higher than the national average? If so, is there any idea of why this is?

 7. For the Paramedic who has little 9-1-1 experience, are they willing to  work with the Medic who shows a desire to learn and want to improve? Or is it more of a "You need more experience. Find another system"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2014)

It's a system that's started to cater towards newer medics. High volume, high workload, lots of experience and you're the one in charge on medicals, no questions asked, so no fighting with fire over the patient. 

I've been out for 8 months on an injury so I can't comment on the morale. Have up hiding it, everyone knows where I work anyways. 

There has been a high turnover with restructuring and a lot of area FDs hiring. 

To be successful study your *** off and stay in "scenario mode". The protocol exams are very specific and you'll miss points for using "or" rather than "and/or", ect. 

Cost of living is about at the national average. Reno is more than surrounding areas but not more than the average. Pay's better than most privates and no state taxes. 

There's a culture of CE. Mandatory yearly company stuff plus a CE class on various topics once a month that's free to employees.


----------



## FuegoParamedico (Jul 29, 2015)

How does REMSA compare to Banner Health, do you know?  I have been invited to test with REMSA and I am also looking at applying with Banner.



Handsome Robb said:


> It's a system that's started to cater towards newer medics. High volume, high workload, lots of experience and you're the one in charge on medicals, no questions asked, so no fighting with fire over the patient.
> 
> I've been out for 8 months on an injury so I can't comment on the morale. Have up hiding it, everyone knows where I work anyways.
> 
> ...


----------

